# Okra



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Is it too late to plant more okra?


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kind of late but this being texas you might still have a good month or so of pickings as long as it stays warm. I am neck deep in okra now and thinking about dropping in a late summer row along with some fall stuff.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I just planted another row last week and its up and growing....and should produce plenty before the frost. They generally start producing when the plants get about 12 inches high and continue as they grow.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Plant some cukes also. I've always thought they would burn up in the middle of summer. Not the case.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I planted 3 okra plants, they have big leaves, almost 5 feet high and still not producing. I don't know what kind I planted as someone gave me the seeds. I heard they are white okra and supposed to be twice as big or even four times bigger than the green okra. But it's taking too looong.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

How long ago did you plant, They produce between 45-65 days normally. 3 plants is not going to produce much in the way of having enough to cook or freeze at a time I don't think. 
I have about 30 plants and I am getting about two cups of sliced okra everyday which is about enough for a family of four without wasting any. So I freeze in vac bags 2 cups at a time and have a few bags that are 4 cups. 

Post a pic of the plant if you can.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Planted 2 rows this morning. I'll let yall know how it works out.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

My okra finally produced. I picked a few pods thinking they are too old but turned out they could grow as long as 12 inch. Just about 8 pods is enough for dinner dish. Good for grilling too. As you can see, each of my okra plant is taller than the fence, but produced late, I guess because I have falluja (spelling?) climbing all over blocking sunlight. Those fallujah are not big at all and climb like crazy.


----------



## Mattyvac (Jul 30, 2013)

I usually pick my okra when they are about 4" long or so, any longer and they are way to fibrous even after pickling.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Pick 'em little...no bigger than 4". Roast them with olive oil. Quick, no mess, easy, healthy.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Just picked another big bowl of them. Fix'in to make a big batch of stewed tomatoes, okra, black eyes & corn... then can it for winter time.

Been eating a lot of okra the last couple of weeks...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Mattyvac said:


> I usually pick my okra when they are about 4" long or so, any longer and they are way to fibrous even after pickling.


Yep, The Clemson spinless variety can sometimes get a tad longer before they are too tough also.
I nick them at the bottom with a knife to tell how tough they are.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

WR, your going to have to post how you made that.....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Kyle, I'll post it in the Recipe Forum after I'm done canning. It almost ready... I expect it will make 14-16 pints...


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

AWWWW man you are making me hungry..... Looks good.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

redexpress said:


> Pick 'em little...no bigger than 4". Roast them with olive oil. Quick, no mess, easy, healthy.


A great alternative to fried.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I will have to try grilling/ roasting as above. I normally only like okra that is fried, boiled, pickled, or in soup or gumbo.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was thinking about grilled the other day but pussed out on doing it. Wasn't sure how it would come out. Little seasalt and some OO and sounds like some good eating!!


----------

